# Money transfer



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi
I would like to know your experience in sending money abroad from ZA. I tried to do an FNB Forex transaction and I had to upload my contract, permit, foreign national declaration and all the documentation to FNB. I was just trying to see how this works by transferring R 1000,00. They charged me R 100,00 Swift Fee and R 130,00 commission for just R 1000,00! I have asked them to give me detailed information about commission and swift fee.

What is your experience? Is western union or other banks better than FNB Forex? Or is it better just to use FNB debit card overseas?
Thanks.


----------



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

Forex, SWIFT charge is R100 and commission charge is .50% of the amount that your are transferring. I had transferred through FNB long time back. Currently I am using SBI SA which is good compare to other forex option. They will charge you flat R239 till R25000. If you are transferring more than that, the forex charge is as follows,

SWIFT charge is R100 and 0.50 % commission charge.

If you are travelling outside, use FNB debit card for purchasing. Last time, I used my FNB card in Dubai for purchasing.. 

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Ravi
Thanks a lot for the reply.
I have inquired with FNB. Yes you are right the commission is .50% or a minimum of R130,00 and SWIFT fee is a fixed rate of R100,00. Anyway, I find this better than western union.
I am in Free State and unfortunately SBI SA doesn't have a branch here. 

Cheers


----------



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

If you have a chance, go to SBI branch close to you and open an account. After that, no need to go to bank for any transactions, you can do it everything online itself. 

Cheers
Ravi


----------

